# Fall patterns



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I was curious what everyone uses in the fall around here(mainly on the weber and ogden) for nymphs and streamers. I was curious as to how it changes through the day and if I should really worry about trying to match the hatch. Thanks


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

I think we are still a bit off from spawning mode – but I would gear up with streamers and egg patterns. You’ll never go wrong with the standard hairs ear and prince nymphs too.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know about the weber and ogden, but on the provos I like streamers with some flash and I continue to fish dries right up through december. Fall baetis are a favorite of mine but they are generally smaller than spring baetis (20 and smaller). Midges become an important hatch again as it gets colder. Try bunny midges and midge cluster patterns. Clusters are a good bet with thread midge dropper. There are types of caddis and some PMD's active through mid october and on the lower provo there is a late season drake hatch that I have lucked into before. I'm not sure if they are flavs or what but they are olive and about a size 12 on the LP.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I don't know about the weber and ogden, but on the provos I like streamers with some flash and I continue to fish dries right up through december. Fall baetis are a favorite of mine but they are generally smaller than spring baetis (20 and smaller). Midges become an important hatch again as it gets colder. Try bunny midges and midge cluster patterns. Clusters are a good bet with thread midge dropper. There are types of caddis and some PMD's active through mid october and on the lower provo there is a late season drake hatch that I have lucked into before. I'm not sure if they are flavs or what but they are olive and about a size 12 on the LP.


Thanks for the info, Id do some research so I can decipher your cryptic message....Im still learning!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I have had luck with this bug of late.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e67/c ... empBug.jpg

Keep looking for dry fly action too. ScottyP speaks the truth with the dries. A nicely placed midge cluster works all year round.

One of my fave clusters.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e67/c ... G_0050.jpg


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice looking flies cheech. What camera are you using? Those are some nice shots. My camera does pretty good until I start taking pics of flies smaller than 18. The macro isn't the greatest on mine.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Another thing about streamers, if you can get on the water early the browns are much more active in hitting the streamers. Once the sun hits the water they slow down on the streamers but the dry and nymphing action picks up.

I like to cast streamers across and down and twitch them through the swing. Point your rod at the streamer and feel for the bite. Contrary to what I have heard alot of people say, not all streamer hits are hard, some can be pretty subtle. When it is all the way downstream, strip it back to you eratically. I have had fish fallow it almost to my rod tip before hitting the fly.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> Nice looking flies cheech. What camera are you using? Those are some nice shots. My camera does pretty good until I start taking pics of flies smaller than 18. The macro isn't the greatest on mine.


Canon Powershot A95. I had a Nikon Coolpix 3200 that worked great as well. It has good manual features that make it pretty easy. They key is to turn off the flash, put it on a tripod, and set the timer for 2 seconds so you are not touching the camera when the shutter opens.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the info once again. I went to the Anglers Den in Roy today at lunch and the guy talked me through picking up a few bugs for the ogden and weber. I cant remember the names now, but 4 are dries(tan/green bodies with big white "tuffs") and 6 are nymphs. He did a good job of convincing me that I didnt need to fish a dropper rig, nor did I need a stimulator/attractor. I did get a 10% percent military discount but their flies are a bit pricer than others Ive seen(fish tech/sportsmans/cabelas). Are theirs of better quaility than the others? Other than ScottyP's advice for streamers, any pointers on stream fly fishing? 

I think I also need to admitt that this is quickly becoming an obsession, and I originally only wanted to fly fish to give myself more options, now the choices are spiraling out of control...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

waltny said:


> I think I also need to admitt that this is quickly becoming an obsession, and I originally only wanted to fly fish to give myself more options, now the choices are spiraling out of control...


Welcome to the club, your life will never be the same (in a good way) and thanks for your service. :wink:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks on all accounts


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

For the Ogden (right about this time of year) try this fly:








Cast it around the brown trout spawning beds.

Also, copper johns work well:









Pavlik


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bugger fishing is a blast and I don't do it enough **O** . My advice is literally beat the banks fish down and accross and hold the hell on! This type of fishing you make a lot of noise and make sure the fish see it! It is like a big cheeseburger crashing through your ceiling and pulsing across your front room you will want to eat it! |-O-| |-O-| I have only fished them a few times but they are a blast!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Great post! Thanks to all for the info. 

Jim


----------

